# Not sure if this is a mold issue



## Gaiant (Apr 17, 2015)

My RH runs 35-40 and the temps lately have been higher in the mid 70-84 range. I'm thinking powdery mildew?  I'm at 6F today and the problem appears to be localized to lower area on one plant and so late in flower I'm not sure what my best options to treat this are? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm thinking Actinovate spray but have not used it before?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes that is PM. You need a fan moving air around in your growroom. Not sure what to do except remove the bad stuff if ya can. Gotta keep moisture from building up on your plants. FANS,,has always kept my growrooms from getting PM,,plus i keep my humidity down. My plants stalks get huge from being moved around by air from fans. Even my seedlings have strong stalks,,because i always have air moving in my growroom.
The only PM ive seen was due to me not burping a jar good enough. Whoops


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 18, 2015)

Eagle20 will get rid of the pm. You still need to add more air flow if you can, or the pm will return.
PS: you should use Eagle20 on vegging plants only.


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 18, 2015)

Green cure will kill that and its organic.  to be sure you dont have this in future you need more Air exchange.  increase the exhaust and or intake.


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 18, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes that is PM. You need a fan moving air around in your growroom. Not sure what to do except remove the bad stuff if ya can. Gotta keep moisture from building up on your plants. FANS,,has always kept my growrooms from getting PM,,plus i keep my humidity down. My plants stalks get huge from being moved around by air from fans. Even my seedlings have strong stalks,,because i always have air moving in my growroom.
> The only PM ive seen was due to me not burping a jar good enough. Whoops



Fans yes Good stuff I'll add another but think I will apply the Actinovate after the lights go out in another 6 hours first and see if I can Knock it down. I watched a video last night where the guy uses a similar organic spray product and next he sprays the leaves with a silicate mixture. He claims the organic spray takes it out then the silicate spray to the leaves holds it off for up to a month. Providing of course proper ventilation is used like you said. Oh boy, I don't like having to spray the buds but doing so lights out may work. i will thin out the fan leaves too. Three of my six are a Cal Nug strain (white widow/sour diesel) cross and they tend to grow not as tall and Bushier which is where I am having this PM show up and I'm not seeing it on my Haze. I've read some strains are more PM resisant than others?  The Cal Nugs by Kera were a fem freebie on an order and won't be growing this variety again I don't think.

I'll pick up some Eagle20 for my veg then.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2015)

I hate to tell you this, but if that was my grow I would burn it now in a big fire and kill those mold spores and start over. I would never inhale that crap nor eat it. That is BAD. 

Your health isn't worth smoking that horrible mold.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 18, 2015)

Agreed, sad but true. trying to cut it off w/o getting spores everywhere is a daunting task that I don't feel possible. And you really don't want mold in your lungs. I have seen patients who have had to have that crap removed....they sure were very sick.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

I have removed small amounts of leaves on my Strawberries with PM and had no more sign of PM on those plants,,but they were outside,,not in an enclosed grow room,,so im not sure how it would work for your girls.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 18, 2015)

i dunno man, that late your best bet may be spraying them with an h2o2 solution every couple days til harvest. 
my thinking; organic sprays will usually leave a bad taste IME  and i'd never use/recommend eagle 20 or nova myself ..way too late for that anyway.
-never tried actinovate though, so dunno if it leaves any aftertaste.

it's not a cure, but will knock it back a few days, and shouldn't leave any residue/taste on your buds.

big concern now, is killing all the spores, or you're gonna see it again and again.
clean the heck outta that room after cropping, and get them room conditions in order.


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for all your help everyone I'm going to CLEAN the room good in a couple weeks for sure. I mixed Actinovate 1/2 teaspoon to 32 oz spray bottle and sprayed 1 plant as a test. The theory is that this organic bacteria will eat the PM but knowing this I'm going to follow up with a silica blast spray supposedly the silica will hold it off for a short while anyways?  A quick fix maybe. 

At this point the PM is not a huge outbreak but in reading it's there a week or two before it becomes visible. I should know in the morning if it has affected the pistols?  But it reads it's good to apply up through harvest.... Well, the taste I don't know but hopefully it will be good. So if I have to spray weekly over the next 3 weeks it may work. This stuff is really expensive for a package of 56 grams or 2 oz. The maintenance application will mix at .06 teaspoons/ gal. 

Ironic but if it works I plan to put it to a test and I'll plan to spend the $100 to lab test it before I smoke it.  So I'm thinking a backpack tank and sprayer using bleach and water to clean the room when ready?


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 18, 2015)

Well all six plants have been sprayed including the last silica blast spray at 1/2 teaspoon/ 32 oz of water. Guess we'll see if I can stay ahead of it now. I just can't give up on this grow and all of your experience may very well prove me wrong but I just need to try and save my girls... So close now! Only time will tell now?  If indeed this works?  And I do have my doubts then I'll smoke a big fat one. If not there is always stash.  My teens Will have a clean grow area!  Also treated the youngins today.  Temp 69.1 F/Rh 37 @4:36 pm just after silica blast application for both flower and veg. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2015)

Please take all those moldy leaves off the plants and put in plastic bag and in the garbage. Is that tent how you have your girls? in the dish pan?  If so, pull them out and give them some air.  They will always have pm if you grow like that.. This is better.  View attachment 019.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Apr 18, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 18, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Please take all those moldy leaves off the plants and put in plastic bag and in the garbage. Is that tent how you have your girls? in the dish pan?  If so, pull them out and give them some air.  They will always have pm if you grow like that.. This is better.  View attachment 225189



Ok will do very soon Rose. My tent is in my house and I am flowering in a 12x14 room outside in the shop. But I now believe my PM began in the tent. If I can get the girls in the shop stabilized the teens go out. But ty I will space the teens out in the tent I've kinda sorta been neglecting them that is bad thank you I kinda spaced on that.


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 19, 2015)

Ahh so far all is good the PM on these lower areas has cleared up and have sprayed the walls and floor with that stuff as a temp fix.  So I've treated all six plants and visually the buds seem unaffected. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 19, 2015)

If anything perhaps some pistols have ambered just a bit but nothing got fried at the recommended dose. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## zem (Apr 19, 2015)

i suspect that you have a ventilation issue and probably overcrowded your room. anyway, i live in a humid zone, and i absolutely need a dehumidifier for big buds, but i have never seen mold build up on leaves like that, and that tells me, that you have faulty air exchange


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 19, 2015)

zem said:


> i suspect that you have a ventilation issue and probably overcrowded your room. anyway, i live in a humid zone, and i absolutely need a dehumidifier for big buds, but i have never seen mold build up on leaves like that, and that tells me, that you have faulty air exchange



Hi Zem, yes that is affirmative. Unfortunately my grow room has not an external intake I use a six inch can and 3 small fans with no external intake But am able to crack the door slightly without lights leaks for my intake. The temps here have been warming a bit during some days with cold nights still. Right now I'm two weeks out from harvest and today added 4 clones to the room so I'm shooting for a final clone harvest due in June. It sucks really! I plan to list the house very soon and need to rely on my outside room to grow because I can't have any girls in the home. I'm needing to constantly adapt and hoping to pull off the clone harvest short of a room modification.  Soon I'll be able to run only one 1k vs the two which may get me through.


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 19, 2015)

Might be interesting to note my Haze was not affected by that PM? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for all your inputs. I took my Cal Nugs down yesterday and the Haze down today all looks good I feel I nipped it in time. I did leave two Haze plants after cutting to re-veg and keep as moms so will put into 5 gal containers very soon...its full of resins.  YAHOO!  Gotta love the Haze. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 25, 2015)

very nice...next time let them go another week or two...looks like some nice:48:


----------

